# Real bomb vs. repop bomb



## ohdeebee (Nov 15, 2013)

For the condition, this seems to have gone fairly cheap for a real one, if its real that is. I'm sure this has been covered before, but what are the tell-tale signs of a fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251380615689&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

Kinda hard to "bid accordingly" if it is a "buy it now".... I swear, some people never proof read what they write.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Kinda hard to "bid accordingly" if it is a "buy it now".... I swear, some people never proof read what they write.




That sold a few days ago for a few buxs more then buy it now?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2013)

I doubt this one. I don't know much about the bombs in particular but judging with the usual fake identifiers, this looks repop. Even then, I think this is about what decent repops go for, so it was a no-lose situation if it turned out to be real. I wonder if our favorite new Autocycle will soon be sporting this.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That sold a few days ago for a few buxs more then buy it now?




... still live auction, or rather non-auction...   23 hrs left...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> For the condition, this seems to have gone fairly cheap for a real one, if its real that is. I'm sure this has been covered before, but what are the tell-tale signs of a fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251380615689&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123




To me the glass doesn't look right at all....it looks like a uranium glass railroad reflector crammed into it....wrong reflector housing I think


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2013)

It seems like with a BIN at that price, the seller knows it's a repop but is offering at a price he won't feel guilty about. An honest liar.

The script looks like somebody did it with an engraver or acid etched. Originals would have been cast with script in it, no?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2013)

As stated earlier I know there was a thread discussing this. What would be nice is if one, two, or twenty of the Schwinn experts would do a short article on the tells for a repo vice original. while they are at it they could do the crossbar speedo as well. Regarding that Ranger these had the doggie on them and not a fender bomb as far as I know. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

this one's a repop....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321248575464#ht_49wt_851


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 15, 2013)

The real ones are hollow, the repops are solid. Take the base off and look inside with a flashlight.


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 15, 2013)

Kim's correct, fakes are solid.  The one in this auction has the correct reflector. They had the housing around them. However, it is protruding too far.  The early fakes were pretty bad.  Some had blue looking reflectors.  Then they upgraded them with reflectors that were green but not cat eye type and they had no housing. The later repops got better when people realized you could use the old rail road reflectors.  If they would have hallowed them and aged them you probably wouldn't have been able to tell the difference.  

Schwinn made them in steel and aluminum.  One of my bikes has a steel bomb on it.  They actually look like repops because they must not have been able to etch the steel as well.  The script looks pretty crude.  They then plated them.  If you have a steel one you know it is OG.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if there was a 3rd real version that looks like the steel ones. It's definitely plated but the magnet
test doesn't work on those, because they are made from pot metal. Bases are usually gone if you find one but they are hollow also. Here's one of mine.


----------

